# Wo bekomme ich build.xml her ?



## JaygoPI (16. Feb 2020)

Ich nutze Eclipse umverschiedene kleine Projekte zu realiesiren. Aber seit neustem brauche ich immer ein Ant File damit das der Code läuft.
Aber wenn ich den Code verändere, läuft immernoch der alte. Was soll das und wofür brauche ich build.xml ?
Freue mich auf Antwort  !


----------



## LimDul (16. Feb 2020)

Sicher das du nicht einfach nur das build automaticly deaktiviert hast im Menü?


----------



## grindelaner (20. Feb 2020)

Du solltest dir mal MAVEN anschauen. Damit kann man wunderbar schnell Projekte aufsetzen und laufen in jeder gängigen IDE...




__





						Maven – Maven in 5 Minutes
					





					maven.apache.org


----------

